# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Online Purchase

## hvyliftr4

I just used moneygram instead of WesternUnion, has any one had problems using Moneygram. I cant get a hold of the seller to let them know.

----------


## lovbyts

If you cant get in touch with the seller that's a red flag.... Money gram works good and IMHO I like better the WU but either way if you dont know your seller or they end up being a thief your money is gone...

----------


## natedawg429

****************

no, we can't do that, you are asking for a source and we don't do that here.. 

*edit

----------


## Blacksrt42004

I would not feel comfortable sending money that way.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> If you cant get in touch with the seller that's a red flag.... Money gram works good and IMHO I like better the WU but either way if you dont know your seller or they end up being a thief your money is gone...


^^ X2 Word for word.

----------


## KingVegas

I use paypal. Works good andni get a tracking number everytime!

----------


## warlord_wang

Isn't paypal kind of a bad idea?

----------


## Dozer

My grandfather got scammed with paypal recently. There is nothing they can do! Even had the FBI involved due to the company that leaked his info to the guys. He willingly sent the money. Everything bit of info they gave my grandfather was fake. All you need is an ID and a friend at the grocery store to pick it up. Don't really even need the friend if you have a good fake id.

----------


## BrysZ

Any internet transaction regardless of what you are purchasing is risky IMHO...you just take that chance to get the price you like or the product you want...I go into every transaction with the "win some lose some" attitude...but if its a first time I try to keep the purchase small enough so the potential loss isnt so devistating,,,

----------


## pwnflow

I have only used WU and cash. I would advice against paypal, credit cards, or any such transaction that leaves a trail.

----------


## Seal

Not asking for source but assuming someday I find one, I would be too worried my gear would show up with a team of DEAofficers attached to it. Just don't think i could ever be comfortable with online but I may find out differently over time.

----------


## dav1dg90

i have used WU recently and it went great just a bit expensive compared to MG but once i had the info i gave it to my source and it was shipped 3 days later but i guess it all depends on how your source does his buisness and by the way sounds like u got scammed to me but all you can do is try to contact your source and wait and see if it comes thats all you can do bro

----------


## dav1dg90

and it sound pretty weird that you cant get ahold of your source to give them the info to pick the moneyup that sound backwards lol
^^^^wait sorry guys didnt know this was a old post someone reopened it ^^^^

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Post no longer relevant. Old thread.

----------

